# New Bersa .380 Thunder with Crimson Trace



## gerritm

My brother just picked up a new Bersa .380 Thunder with the factory installed Crimson Trace Laser grips. I tried to talk him out of it, but he really liked the gun. Having a safety, slide lock, and hammer were big selling features. After cleaning it and firing 100-150 rounds thru it, I must admit it is a nice gun. He was using Aguila FMJ ammo and had no FTF or jams. The Crimson Trace works well and really shows you how much you jerk when you fire it. Good training aid. Took a little getting used to. Need a very smooth trigger pull. Anything to watch out for? Where is a good place to p/u a couple of spare mags?


----------



## rednecksportsman

Just enjoy, you have one of the best kept secrets in the pistol world( A Bersa).As far as mags go that is the only drawback to the Bersas, most of them only like factory mags and they aint cheap,try Condors Flight or Your Gun Parts for the factory mags.:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy

Sounds like a nice weapon. I hope he enjoys it. 

RCG


----------



## gerritm

Shot another 100 rounds thru it yeterday and it functioned perfect. The Crimson Trace is really helping to steady his shooting. You can definetly tell when you pull a shot. It is a very light gun, so you have to be extra smooth. He bought a second mag thru Bersa after reading all the negative things about the after market ones, Promag in paticular.


----------



## group17

Love my 380 duo. When you buy another mag pay a little more to get the 9 round mag.
I like the crimson trace grips but could not see paying almost as much as the gun for them.


----------



## rednecksportsman

They are worth it, trust me if you have never used them you should try them, you will be amazed at how accurate those short barrells are.


----------



## recoilguy

They are nice its true but they aren't for the faint of wallet.

RCG


----------



## group17

If you can't get the Crimson Trace model buy the basic Bersa 380. Then save your money for the Crimson Trace to attach later.
My Bersa cost $219 a year ago. A $200+ pistol is a bargain in todays market IMO.


----------



## CollinsGTO

recoilguy said:


> They are nice its true but they aren't for the faint of wallet.
> 
> RCG


i've noticed that! i think msrp was right at $200 when my p32 was $240 lol


----------



## Hunter08

Good place to pick up factory mags is Gunbroker.. I have bought several for M&P and P22 on there cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## adjohns3

My wife has a Thunder with the Crimson Trace. She is dead-on accurate with it, but agree with the earlier comments about how the laser is great training aid for how we all pull.

It is a sweet combo and would highly recommend them. About the only bad news with them is the still somewhat hard to find 380 ammo, but recently that seems to be getting a little better, don't you think?

Bersa is one of the best kept secrets in the sometimes expensive world of shooting.

:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

My mom has one. I'm not really into 380 pistols, as most of them are the size of a small 9mm. But, the gun seems reliable.


----------



## Pete

rednecksportsman said:


> Just enjoy, you have one of the best kept secrets in the pistol world( A Bersa).As far as mags go that is the only drawback to the Bersas, most of them only like factory mags and they aint cheap,try Condors Flight or Your Gun Parts for the factory mags.:smt1099


I have had a Bersa 380 Thunder for over five years. It's never failed me in any way what so ever.
I purchased four after market clips. I found that they will hold one more round, "eight total" than the OEM mag. I also found they have been 100% reliable with only seven rounds and about 85% unreliable with eight.
So if you are purchasing after market clips and have a problem with the reloading from a full mag, "eight verses seven for the OEM" just don't do that.
There is really one advantage though. I can get that first round in the pipe and have a seven shot clip without having to manually insert it or remove the clip to put the one back just loaded in the pipe.
Don't load to eight rounds and carry them as a back up for quick change.
Only use that eighth round when you have time to load, "after a few shots, cleaning, checking etc." Never as a live backup!
Contact me if you wish to know what what brand and where I got them.
I'm in a hurry right now and don't want to look like I'm advertising for someone.
So if your an administrator of this site, let me know. I'll tell you where I got mine if you want to know.
I just won't advertise.
Later,
PG


----------

